# Yet another sheep blanket



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

this one was on order. I've made 5 of them already, people keep wanting them.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

I can see why they are so popular....it's absolutely precious.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Of course people keep wanting them. It is adorable and well done!!!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not surprised they're so popular, they are adorable.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Ditto above...cute, cute, cute


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

How adorable! I can see why people are ordering them. So cute!


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

That is really sweet!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Just too cute! Did you use the pattern from Repeat crafter me for the sheep squares?


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Too cute !


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Charming. ????


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That's adorable! :sm24:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Very cute! Nice work!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Really really nice.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Love it.????


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely work! Is there a pattern link?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Practice makes perfect, obviously. Your work is lovely.

I'd appreciate the link too. Thanks.



gr8knitwit2 said:


> Lovely work! Is there a pattern link?


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

It's delightful.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Esopusmom (Jun 29, 2016)

If I were having a baby I would want one too


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Now that is far too cute. I can see why you get asked to make them, as it's great. ????????


----------



## PlaneJane (Dec 18, 2013)

That is too cute! Would appreciate a link to the pattern. 8th granddaughter on the way!


----------



## PlaneJane (Dec 18, 2013)

Oops! Make that granddaughter #9


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Such a cute blanket!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Very pretty blanket .I can see why its so popular.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is really cute. I can see why people want them.. Beautiful work.


----------



## suzanneprevost (Sep 11, 2012)

Good morning Love the blanket would you share the pattern. Thank you Sue


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I can see why people keep wanting them! Darling!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ooooooh! So sweet. 

I have a baby girl blanket to make very soon; I might just have to copy your idea.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Adorable pattern and beautiful knitting.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Very nice...love it on pink!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Gorgeous. Whatever you charge, you are undercharging !


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

That is one lovely blanket. I can understand why you have orders for more!


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

I too would love the pattern!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful! What a perfect baby blanket.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Love your blanket.....is there a pattern link to share?


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful so nicely done, no wonder people are asking for them.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Both lovely and cute. Is the pattern available?
Great work!


----------



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

yes I did and just made a V stitch square for the other squares. Love the pattern.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Just fabulous baby blanket ! Would share the pattern ?


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

So cute.


----------



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

sheep pattern on repeatcrafterme.com
, rest of the blanket just a square with the V stitch


----------



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

repeatcrafterme.com has the sheep pattern 


gr8knitwit2 said:


> Lovely work! Is there a pattern link?


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

is that crochet or knitting? Love it, were can I get the pattern??


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

Really cute!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

That is so beautiful ????


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2015/07/crochet-bobble-stitch-sheep-square.html


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

busycrafter said:


> this one was on order. I've made 5 of them already, people keep wanting them.


OH! that is so adorable!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful, I can see why everyone wants one.


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Awe, they are precious. Beautiful work.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Love it--so darn cute!!!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

nannee said:


> http://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2015/07/crochet-bobble-stitch-sheep-square.html


Thank you, Nannee
????


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Adorable. Great job.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Quite adorable


----------



## speedy500 (Dec 21, 2016)

is is crocheted. Just love it. made in squares correct


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## speedy500 (Dec 21, 2016)

how much do you charge for them?


----------



## speedy500 (Dec 21, 2016)

how much do you charge for them?


----------



## speedy500 (Dec 21, 2016)

sorry posted twice new at this


----------



## speedy500 (Dec 21, 2016)

beatiful work


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

What an adorable, whimsical, crocheted sheep blanket! Thank you for posting the picture, and mentioning the name of the sheep square pattern. I like your earlier sheep blanket, too (counting sheep, Oct 2015). You post a lovely variety of delightful finished projects... what an inspiration! :sm11:

Thanks also to the poster who provided a link to the sheep square pattern on repeatcrafterme.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That's because they're beautiful....I would'nt mind the pattern please. Thank you.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is adorable!


----------



## skpessell (Sep 17, 2014)

Absolutely adorable. I'd love to make one for my soon to be great grand child. Can you share where to obtain the pattern? Thank you!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm not surprised you keep getting asked to make them - this one is beautiful as I'm sure they all are. Love it!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Awe!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

So sweet!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I can quite understand why people are wanting your beautiful Blankets. :sm24:


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Baaaaaa. So sweet. Perfect for a baby blanket.


----------



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

$40.00 but I'm thinking of upping my price to $45.00


speedy500 said:


> how much do you charge for them?


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

very cute and well down


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

I meant well done


----------



## skpessell (Sep 17, 2014)

I think you could easily ask $50...it is beautiful and well made.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

That's really adorable!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh that is so adorable and you have done it so well! No wonder people want them... :sm01:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

I can see why. So cute.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## Rooney1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Adorable!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cute! Lovely work!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Perfection! Of course people love it, so pretty!


----------



## illinigram (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone know a similar pattern that is knitted?


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful job!


----------



## mammadf (Sep 15, 2016)

Can we have the pattern, Please?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A beautiful blanket.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

so adorable!! Good job.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

How cute. I'm not surprised you have more requests.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's so cute! No wonder they fly off the shelves.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Wow, that's really cute. After 5 you just know the pattern off by heart. ????


----------



## BarbAL (Aug 8, 2016)

busycrafter said:


> this one was on order. I've made 5 of them already, people keep wanting them.


Oh that is just adorable! My surname is Lamb so I am particularly smitten! Beautiful work, congratulations, I think you're going to be one busy lady with orders! ????????????????


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Wonderful! My mom is crocheting blankets for her grandkids and she will love this! I'll send her the link. Thanks for sharing! So adorable.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I am not surprised they are so popular, gorgeous pattern and beautiful work.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful blanket and your stitch work is outstanding.????????


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, they are so cute!!!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

It is so precious, well done

Di


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

It IS beautiful!


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

I love it! Great job.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Darling!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

I can see why! It's adorable!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Lovely! :sm24:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

So adorable!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wonderful blanket


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, we all agree; the blankie is too sweet. How lovable it is - it just cries for a baby to love it ....


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I can see why people want your blankets! Adorable!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Just beautiful ! Pattern please ?


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

That's gorgeous. Can see why so many people are ordering them.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh so so cute


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh so so cute


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cute!!!!!!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Oh how cute. Such an attractive pink with the bright white sheep. You could adapt that pattern with the sheep to a number of things.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the link to the pattern.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I can see why they are so popular. They are beautiful. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Adorable, nice work!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, fantastic blanket ! I can certainly see why it is so popular ! You did a lovely job ! ????????


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

No wonder why you get requests for this blanket. It is absolutely adorable.
Beautiful job!!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful work...I love the pattern...is it a bought one please?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Fantastic! x


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

I love it! Beautifully done!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

So cute!!!!!! Got to give all my lady friends fertility drugs so someone will get pregnant so I can knit one of these for her. Would also look adorable in blue.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful. I have not seen such a lovely blanket no wonder people what it.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable blanket


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

That is one of the nicest baby blankets I've seen. No wonder you keep receiving more requests for it. Beautiful!!!

Leanna x


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

That's lovely. No wonder people ask you to make them. Beautiful work.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> So cute!!!!!! Got to give all my lady friends fertility drugs so someone will get pregnant so I can knit one of these for her. Would also look adorable in blue.


 :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Love it


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

that is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## randjengel (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi I'm new on this site so muddling my way through. 
When do I go to find this pattern for the lambs. 
Thank you
Jeannie


----------



## LAREDOGIRL (Dec 29, 2016)

That is soooooo CUTE!! I can see why people wanting them - precious


----------



## Buffysdoll (Nov 8, 2016)

I love it! What is the pattern?


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome! It would be nice to see photos of all 5 in one post just to see your variations! Such nice work!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

That adorable an a great job????????????


----------



## lynbow (Feb 24, 2013)

Buffysdoll said:


> I love it! What is the pattern?


See page 1 "donnathomp" reply


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

This tempts me to go back to crochet. So cute.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh I need to learn crochet


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Beautiful, no wonder everyone wants one.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Adorable, precious, and down right cute


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

busycrafter said:


> this one was on order. I've made 5 of them already, people keep wanting them.


This is beautiful,

It reminded me of a poem/song.

It would be great to put a black sheep right in the middle.

Like Baa Baa black sheep have you any wool, yes sir yes sir
three bags full.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Gee, I wonder why? Absolutely stunningly beautiful :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

That is a very darling blanket . You do a wonderful job .


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

It is no wonder people want this blanket, it is so cute and beautifully knitted!


----------

